# My home built smoker



## soarkrebel (Jul 3, 2008)

I posted this in my intro but though I would show a picture after paint.......


----------



## cbucher (Jul 3, 2008)

very nice.


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 3, 2008)

Like what i see there.  Lets get some grub on there.  Keep the smoke a rollin'.  You could smoke some serious butt in there.


----------



## flyin'illini (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, that looks neat.  Welcome to the SMF. I probably missed your intro.  Can you add some pics of the inside?


----------



## soarkrebel (Jul 3, 2008)

Here is a link instead of reposting the pics...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=19179

Paint is still curing. I will build a little fire in it tomorrow night to get the paint stink gone.

Gonna start looking into the axle to start the mobility phase.

gotta say I really enjoyed this project.

Usually build deer stands and other things but this was really fun.

Cooks good to..............got me some ribs,a couple of butts and some chickens for the 4th.

The wifes company cooks alot of meat for fundraisers and already got hit up to use it


----------



## mossymo (Jul 3, 2008)

soarkrebel
I like it, you do great work, Congrats !!!

Sorry to pester you with questions but I have a couple -

- what is the diameter and length?

- any plans for a firebox?
- if so, is reverse flow a thought?


----------



## soarkrebel (Jul 3, 2008)

6'x22" is the size. And I probably will add a fire box in the future as soon as I find some cheap material
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I don't know about reverse flow but I am going to make it where I can shut off the fire box for direct heat when I want.

Thats why I put the intake on the right lower side. It drafts great as of now. And I added the plates to restrict the flow if needed.

I thought about building a plate inside to keep the direct heat off the meat but then I thought I like a steak cooked over super hot so I decided not to.
I cooked a steak on it last week and man was it good.

I used a bag of charcoal with two big sticks of semi green hickory and it went for hours.

I have almost an unlimited supply of hickory,redoak and white oak around here and on my hunting club leases that timber cutters leave behind so thats my source of cooking fuel.

I also built a big old open fire grill I have been using for years and love the open fire cooking. It's time to get into the slow smoking style.


----------



## sweethanky (Jul 3, 2008)

looking dude


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 3, 2008)

What a change after the paint!  Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice!! You did a great job!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jul 3, 2008)

Looks great. Looking forward to it completed and smokin.


----------



## oneeye (Jul 9, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## chadpole (Jul 12, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF. I was wondering what you did to make the first cut into the propane tank to keep it from exploding. I have one that is 7 feet long I would like to make a smoker out of,but can't find anyone to cut it for me.


----------



## kookie (Jul 12, 2008)

Looks damn nice.......


----------



## daboys (Jul 12, 2008)

Lookin good. Can't wait to see the mobile pics.


----------



## soarkrebel (Jul 14, 2008)

I filled it with water and a little dish washing liquid. Let it sit a few months ,drained it and filled it again. Then a few month later which actually turned out to be about a year filled with water, I broke the Oxy/Ace torch out and cut it. I will admit there was some tension but no problem.

The tank had been exposed to the air for probably 30 to 40 years before I took it. 

The inside still had that nasty oil and just make sure you don't get it on you.

After I got the doors cut I got it pretty hot with a propane torch to help burn any oil out. 
I also built a fire in it to help.

Just be very careful and take the precautions of letting it sit for the months with water in it.
Flush it also....

I can't recommend anyone doing this because it could be very dangerous. But with some caution and good precut prep it can be done.


----------



## vince (Jul 14, 2008)

Nice and big, I'm new to smoking and love it, I'm already looking for a better smoker, LOL


----------



## fireguy (Jul 14, 2008)

looks real good... glad it went well for ya!!


----------



## fastball (Jul 14, 2008)

Yep, I bet there was some tension.  Good job.  Looks great.


----------



## tf bbq (Jul 14, 2008)

Welcome to the board SoarkRebel. I was raised in PB then after the Army I moved to the NW corner of the state.


----------



## xjcrazy (Aug 3, 2008)

Great smoker for a large party! I have a Bandera, first smoker for me, a little small but just right for me. Haven't used it all summer, just been too busy, spent $100 on meat last night and loaded it up with leg quarters, pork butts and ribs. What we don't eat we'll freeze!


----------

